# '04 Quest - How to Access Stereo



## jezzagroove (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey there,

Been looking around here and have found some great info on my Quest and Altima (traded the Pathfinder in for the Quest.. that's what babies do for ya!  )

Anyway, I've been looking into setting up my iPod to play through the SAT input on the Bose stereo system in my 2004 Quest. I haven't found many details on what type of inputs those are, but I wanted to get in there just to look around and see if I could figure out something that would work.

Does anyone here know the proper way to open up the middle console in order to access the stereo components? I don't want to damage anything by pulling too hard or forcing something. Any tips would be appreciated.

Also, on a side note, does anyone have any information about how the SAT receiver connects to the main deck? Is it just Right & Left RCA? Or is there some sort of harness that needs to be connected?

Thanks!

~jezzagroove


----------



## jezzagroove (Nov 8, 2004)

Forgot to mention.. have a SE model without DVD or NAV. (so the option of using the inputs on the DVD is out  )


----------



## harveje (Dec 6, 2004)

looking for same info....


----------

